# What woods are safe to use for hamster DIYs?



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi, 
So after my last hamster passed I've been trying to learn a lot more so i can give my next hamster the best life and care i can possibly give. I've decided that i want to get a multi-chamber house for my next hamster but i can't find very many good places to get one so i was thinking of making one. ErinsAnimals made a tutorial on how she made her multi-chamber house and i thought it looked very good and I'd like to make it. Only problem is that she didn't specify what wood (or glue) to use. If anyone could tell me what wood that would be good to use for this I'd be very grateful


----------



## Susanna11 (May 29, 2019)

Pine and spruce are safe if kiln-dried and untreated, and they are the ones that are widely available for DIY. Poplar is also safe. Don't use any kind of man-made or re-formed woods, such as MDF, plywood, chipboard etc. because the glues in these aren't safe.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Susanna11 said:


> Pine and spruce are safe if kiln-dried and untreated, and they are the ones that are widely available for DIY. Poplar is also safe. Don't use any kind of man-made or re-formed woods, such as MDF, plywood, chipboard etc. because the glues in these aren't safe.


Oh controversial! Pine and sprue (and cedar) are of great debate as they release phenols which are toxic. Urination can rehydrate the wood releasing them again which gives it the pine smell. If you use plastikote (I think it's what it's called ) it stops urine being absorbed and makes it waterproof.

I think Erin used glue gun on the joints btw


----------



## Susanna11 (May 29, 2019)

In shaving form, they are controversial, yes. But in solid form, it's accepted they are safe. I've never seen any arguments against the use of kiln-dried solid pine and spruce.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

So what do you think would be the safest material to use? I thought that solid pine was ok but i don't want to risk anything.


----------



## Susanna11 (May 29, 2019)

There isn't really any controversy over the use of solid kiln-dried pine for cage furnishings. The controversy is solely over pine wood shavings. Wood shavings are iffy because the greater surface area means more phenols can be released. Phenols are compounds found in pine that may be harmful. Solid pine has a greatly reduced surface area so far less phenols can be released. Solid kiln-dried pine is completely safe for hamsters, as is solid kiln-dried spruce.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Pine has to be sealed as it will release phenols whether it's kiln dried or not but I'm not going to argue with you.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 8, 2017)

Willow is safe and in the summer you can forage your self then it's free also apple is safe.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 8, 2017)

Coconut shells can be used for little pod shelters that are cute but strong.
Sea grass hammocks for guinea pigs or rabbits are really good to make extra levels or barriers, plus they are light weight.


----------

